#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  Enlace de 300m 2 nano loco m5 com algumas arvores na frente!

## marcelomtds

Bom dia, gostaria de uma ajudinha de voces. Preciso fazer um ponto a ponto que passe uns 10mb no minimo, em uma distancia de 300m, porem nao tenho visada 100%, ao subir no telhado do ponto a, eu consigo ver somente os dois vizinhos do ponto b(lado esquerdo e direito), nao consigo ver a casa onde ficaria o ponto b porque na metade do enlace tem umas arvores pequenas (pé de manga). segue a imagem abaixo.
estou pretendendo usar duas nano loco m5 5.8.

----------


## muttley

Vai ter que colocar um cano (mastro) acima das arvores.

----------


## sphreak

Sem visada = sem garantia

----------


## capitaokeller

Qual vai ser sua aplicação para esse enlace???

----------

